# Rooting Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) guide



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

You heard right, a simple guide to flash US Cellular's Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) with a pre-rooted ICS 4.0.4 ROM (thank "ssego" for cooking it up for us).

***Disclaimer*** by doing this you ARE voiding your warranty! You can fry your phone in the process, experience boot loops, render your phone inoperable, grow a third arm, so on and so forth. The long & short, bad things happen sometimes, YOU run that risk by flashing anything other than the carrier's (US Cellular) software & I take no responsibility for any problems which occur. If you are willing to accept the consequences then keep reading. At this time Clock Work Recovery (CWM) is Not available for this phone, we are hoping to see something in the near future.

~Preparation steps~

Step 1. Go download the phone drivers from here (you may not need to take this step if your computer recognizes your phone as a mass storage and the SD Card).

http://www.all-samsungphones.com/samsung-galaxy-axiom-r830-usb-driver-download.html/

Step 2. go download Odin from here

http://android.sc/download-odin-3-04-version/

Step 3. Back up anything you can't live without (pics, contacts, etc). When I flashed the ROM it did Not change any of my personal files, but again it is possible.

Step 4. Go into settings, scroll down to where it is labeled "Developer Options". Once the options open & you get past the warning screen, place a check mark in "USB Debugging" & go into Security placing a check mark in "Unknown Sources" (you can always shut this off after you flash the phone).

Step 5. Download the pre-rooted ROM here ****Link for the pre rooted ROM is over at TeamUSCellular.com under Axiom**** ( http://www.filedropper.com/debloated )

Now the fun begins!







~Flashing Steps~

1. Power your phone down and plug your Samsung factory USB cord into your computer and phone.

2. Open ODIN on the Desktop.

3. You will need to power the phone on by Holding Down on the Volume Button & pushing the Home button (big physical button at the bottom) at the same time. Push the Power button while holding down the other two, if you have done this correctly you will see a !Warning! screen with a triangle at the bottom.

If you have any doubts about doing this hit the Volume Down button to restart the phone. If you are ready to proceed, hit the Volume Up button, you then will find yourself on a screen that says "Don't turn off the Target".

Over in ODIN you should see the ID:COM box light up with the box underneath showing COM with a number behind it.

Step 4. check mark the PDA box in ODIN and click the PDA button, from here locate the "Debloated.tar" file in your computer and click open. You should see the path of the file beside the PDA button.

Step 5. When I flashed the ROM, I had the "AutoReboot" & "F.Reset Time" checkmarked in ODIN (ssego told me he only had AutoReboot checked). Set the phone down on and click "Start" in ODIN. You will see the com box in ODIN change to a progress bar. When ODIN finishes the phone will reboot (may take a couple of seconds, don't panic).

Step 6. Go to Google PlayStore and download the SUSUPER app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.supersu), BUSYBOX INSTALLER APP(https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.busybox.installer) & ROOT CHECKER APP (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck).

Open Super user and make sure it is up to date. Open Busybox and make sure it is also up to date.

Now open Root Checker and hit verify root access, you should see a result of "Congratulations, Your Device has Root Access"

You now have Full Access to your phone. In reference to Ssego's ROM everything is functional. I did noticed my speed dial contacts went from 99 to 9, apparently not uncommon (not sure why, but it has happened on the Axioms big brother the S3 also.)

I did have a minor problem getting the GPS to lock, but modified the GPS.config with file manager resolving the problem (may have been a result of the F.TimeReset being check marked.)

If you are new to Root access, be careful. It is a wonderful thing, if you like to tinker, things can go south fast! Make sure you read up on things (settings, apps, etc.) before you jump in.

I have uninstalled several system apps using Titanium Back-up, thus freeing up more resources for the phone. If you are unsure about the app, make a backup & freeze it to see if it is a necessary system app. The biggest factor for me wanting root access, was uninstalling the "Synchronoss TEDC" app to allow for unrestricted tethering access as we don't have landline internet access.

I hope this guide has helped you work through the somewhat confusing process, enjoy!

(Note for the Admins, could we get a deticated slot for the Axiom in the Forums?)

Sent from my *Rooted* Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) using the RootzWiki App.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Link for the ROM added, happy flashing!

Sent from my *Rooted* Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) using the RootzWiki App.


----------



## rcrunk (Jan 12, 2013)

so i did everything as such and odin3 said that it had fail. its says unsupport dev_type on the phone. all i want to know is if im fucked or not ? can i unplug my phone ? im at a stand still here.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Attempt a reboot & see if the phone will boot normally. If it does & you want to attempt flashing root again, double check each step while going down the list. If the phone won't boot, you will have to find someone with a stock ROM

Sent from my *Rooted* Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) using the RootzWiki App.


----------



## rcrunk (Jan 12, 2013)

i disconnected everything and it booted to stock just fine. iv tried it over and over again but the debloated file i download is .7z and odin3 wont open it. all i want is unlimited 4g tether, too much to ask for ? tips, trick, comments, greatly appreciated


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe you had a faulty download, that is the only thing I can think of. I wrote this as I was going through the steps & have read it several times since your post. Please, if anyone else is having issues let me know.

Sent from my *Rooted* Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) using the RootzWiki App.


----------



## rcrunk (Jan 12, 2013)

i redownloaded many times still the same file issue. i went to the main thread over on teamuscellular and its the same problem many have.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Checked my guide again, use Winrar. You don't need to do anything with the file other then make the association, Odin & windows will take care of the rest!

Sent from my Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) using the RootzWiki App.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is my updated guide with CWM Touch.

( teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/3600-axiom-root-with-cwm-touch/#entry50947 )

Sent from my Samsung Axiom (SCH-830) using the RootzWiki App.


----------



## snorlax123 (May 13, 2013)

Alright. I was on stock unrooted JB on my axiom.
To root, i tried flashing the linked ICS tar file via odin.
It went well.
But after it flashed via odin, the mobile is just not booting up.
Just diaplays the SAMSUNG logo and then just a black screen.
tried re flashing via odin but still no profit.

Is there anything else i can try?

Any ideas/suggestions are highly welcome and appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jump over to teamUScellular website, topic is thoroughly covered there as well as recovery files.

Sent from my SCH-R830 using RootzWiki


----------

